# how do the black/yellow kicker comps sound?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

we are looking for somthing for my bros 96 bmw 318i witch has a tiny trunk

we wher checking out the kickers at circuit city and saw a kick box with 2 10"s an it had a huge port on the side of the box like you can stick your arm all the way touch he other side of the box

anyon hered these subs in action? he gonna be using a kicker amp (Its 600 watts max)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the regular comps are shit


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

i second that , i had 3 12s and they wer horible , go 1 10inch l5 or l7 ull b happy


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I third that, they're poo.

#1 rule to car audio : dont ever buy your subs at circuit city or best buy


Ebay however, is a better bet if you're looking to score a half ass deal.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

damn does the box atleast sound good?

I realy like the huge ass port on the side I think its like 8"s mode out of that cardboard stuf they make cheap bass tubes out of


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 7 2005, 12:31 PM~4154377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they dont sound THATTTT BAD, for $100 you can bag 2 12's and work a box out and it will sound OKAY... they are really really, to the meat and bone low budget subs...

however, the compVr's are a BIG step up from the comps, if i were going kicker i would get the compVr, or L5....

good luck


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 12:22 PM~4155739
> *they dont sound THATTTT BAD, for $100 you can bag 2 12's and work a box out and it will sound OKAY... they are really really, to the meat and bone low budget subs...
> 
> however, the compVr's are a BIG step up from the comps, if i were going kicker  i would get the compVr, or L5....
> ...


that explore with the 72 tvs is running those subs, dosnt sound all to bad...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 6 2005, 11:56 PM~4152733
> *I third that, they're poo.
> 
> #1 rule to car audio : dont ever buy your subs at circuit city or best buy
> ...


how about if you get them to price match sound domain, when sound domain has a huge ass sale going on the kicker comp vr's?....like oh say, 105 per sub... for subs that are normally 150 a piece or higher?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 PM~4155739
> *they dont sound THATTTT BAD, for $100 you can bag 2 12's and work a box out and it will sound OKAY... they are really really, to the meat and bone low budget subs...
> 
> however, the compVr's are a BIG step up from the comps, if i were going kicker  i would get the compVr, or L5....
> ...


well then, in that case, i can't wait to get these 12's in :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 7 2005, 06:58 PM~4158338
> *how about if you get them to price match sound domain, when sound domain has a huge ass sale going on the kicker comp vr's?....like oh say, 105 per sub... for subs that are normally 150 a piece or higher?
> *



because you can buy L7s all day on ebay for 120 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 7 2005, 10:45 PM~4159935
> *because you can buy L7s all day on ebay for 120  :0
> *


i don't have that much trust in that web site as you do....reguardless of a persons rating, i refuse to use ebay, heard of too many bad tales around these parts.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 8 2005, 04:54 AM~4161084
> *i don't have that much trust in that web site as you do....reguardless of a persons rating, i refuse to use ebay, heard of too many bad tales around these parts.
> *


they are buying from the wrong people :0


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

THOSE L7'S ON EBAY ARE REFURBS and RECONED TO LOOK LIKE 04 MODEL!!!!!! do not buy them! they fall apart trust me, thats WHY THERE SO CHEAP and the MSRP is like 400 

i have a !!!NON-REFURB!!! L7 i can sell you , if you throw it in a small sealed box you wouldent need but like 600-750 watts to make it shine, but in a ported big box it would need more PM me if you want to talk


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 8 2005, 10:14 AM~4162029
> *THOSE L7'S ON EBAY ARE REFURBS and RECONED TO LOOK LIKE 04 MODEL!!!!!! do not buy them! they fall apart trust me, thats WHY THERE SO CHEAP and the MSRP is like 400
> 
> i have a !!!NON-REFURB!!! L7 i can sell you , if you throw it in a small sealed box you wouldent need but like 600-750 watts to make it shine, but in a ported big box it would need more PM me if you want to talk
> *




:uh: "yeah dont buy those ebay L7's, but I have one that i'll sell you" :uh:

They arent reconed to look like an 04 model, they ARE reconed 04 models....lol

I've bought them off there before, and there is nothing wrong with them, so I dont know where you're getting your info from, but I raise the BS flag on that.


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KICKER-SOLO...012948484QQrdZ1

what do you think they call it '04' mod for then?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 8 2005, 05:21 PM~4165009
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KICKER-SOLO...012948484QQrdZ1
> 
> what do you think they call it '04' mod for then?
> *


This sub has been renewed by Kicker and is factory certified! We are an authorized Kicker B Stock dealer and the 90 Day warranty is valid.
:uh:


maybe if you read closer, you'd be smarter 

btw, thats a regular online ebay store, i still wouldn't buy from it, the fact that its ebay, but its a online store selling through ebay none the less


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 7 2005, 09:02 PM~4158361
> *well then, in that case, i can't wait to get these 12's in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


trust me, your gonna love them..., im building a box now for mine to go ported...

i tried a cardboard tube port on the box i have now [1.25 cuft] and that shit was LOUD... the box im making now is 2.25cuft with a rectangular port [3" x 12.5" 20.5" long]... the sub and the port both will be downfiring, im expecting ALOT from it, should be as if i have 2 of the kickers sealed...

-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 7 2005, 07:42 PM~4157869
> *that explore with the 72 tvs is running those subs, dosnt sound all to bad...
> *


and im sure the fact that he had about 15 of them had nothing to do with the output...

:biggrin: 

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 9 2005, 09:21 AM~4170053
> *trust me, your gonna love them..., im building a box now for mine to go ported...
> 
> i tried a cardboard tube port on the box i have now [1.25 cuft] and that shit was LOUD... the box im making now is 2.25cuft with a rectangular port [3" x 12.5" 20.5" long]... the sub and the port both will be downfiring, im expecting ALOT from it, should be as if i have 2 of  the kickers sealed...
> ...


these are much...much bigger than any sub i've ever delt with, they came in the mail today, i'm gonna work on my box's some tomorrow, just to get them in my truck, all i want is alot of bass....and i mean ALOT, i'm goin sealed right now, but i might try porting the box's, they are at that breaking point where they can either stay sealed, or be ported, the box's are actually too big to stay sealed for these subs, 1.79 cubic feet per box....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 9 2005, 07:13 PM~4173751
> *these are much...much bigger than any sub i've ever delt with, they came in the mail today, i'm gonna work on my box's some tomorrow, just to get them in my truck, all i want is alot of bass....and i mean ALOT, i'm goin sealed right now, but i might try porting the box's, they are at that breaking point where they can either stay sealed, or be ported, the box's are actually too big to stay sealed for these subs, 1.79 cubic feet per box....
> *


the kickers we have shine at 1.25cuft sealed... ibanender told me that he's worked with a reasonable amount of kicker subs and through experience he found that the compact ported design in the kicker manuel (1.75cuft) gave off a floppy/sluggish sound (he basically said it was poo with pee pee on it), he said that the 2.25cuft plan that im attacking now is the better way to go(compared to 1.25cuft sealed, 1.75 cuft ported) for a kicker compvr 12"...

im just passing on knowledge to ya, im not gonna spend time to try and prove him wrong so i dont know if you want to be the "i told ya so" model of the month...

i remember running across another box plan about 6 months ago, it was the same subs with a common chamber and one port, to me it didnt look like it was about 4.5cuft, it looked more like 3 cuft, but maybe you can look into a design that involves 2 subs, 1 common chamber, 1 port...

good luck, i need to see if i can scan what i have drawn up so i can post it...
-qs
-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if you know iban, you also know that he was suggestive towards just the vehicle you are using, no 2 vehicles react the same with an enclosure design, i'll try both, ported and sealed, whichever sounds better i'll stick with, but i'll stick with sealed for now, because i don't feel like testing with ports, i just want bass, and bass thats louder and clearer than the jensens...which isn't hard to acheive really


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

umm ported will be louder...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

your not wrong about the no two vehicles reacting the same, but if you think about it, our vehicle's cabins are almost identical as far as cuft, and design are concerned. so in essence, you can take it as advice for you as well...

the advice i got wouldnt be as relevant to your situation as it is now if, for example, you had a quad cab f-150, or maybe a toyota corrola...

1)single cab ram 1500

2)single cab f-150

as far as audio advice is concerned, they're twins...

only difference would be box demensions, and you may have the ability to fire your subs towards the nose of the truck instead of firing down, but even so, firing down is said to be the better way for single cab trucks...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 9 2005, 06:59 PM~4174576
> *your not wrong about the no two vehicles reacting the same, but if you think about it, our vehicle's cabins are almost identical as far as cuft, and design are concerned. so in essence, you can take it as advice for you as well...
> 
> the advice i got wouldnt be as relevant to your situation as it is now if, for example, you had a quad cab f-150, or maybe a toyota corrola...
> ...


we've established that i have several more cubic feet of interior room than you, its like me having a extended cab compared to what you have, as for as audio advice, they are far from twins, because i have the dimensions to downfire a sub, a reg cab dodge does not, not with adequet spacing for the sub to downfire with.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 12:01 PM~4191728
> *we've established that i have several more cubic feet of interior room than you, its like me having a extended cab compared to what you have, as for as audio advice, they are far from twins, because i have the dimensions to downfire a sub, a reg cab dodge does not, not with adequet spacing for the sub to downfire with.
> *



mine does, i kinda have this funny thing called a measuring tape, and i use it alot when i develop box plans... my box will be underneath the rear window by about 7-8 inches AND with the seats all the way back and moved as far to the rear as possible compared to yours being all the way up to the damn headrest of the passenger and driver...

the only way you got the other box in there is to sit the passenger seat str8 up and prolly moved the seat forward a lil... i have a lil storage area in the back as well, 










a matter a fact, i was able to sit a truck wedge inside of the black storage container...

and her is yours 









im not the best in judging spaces, but it looks pretty damn close!!!


all you have is a * couple* more cuft if that ... i think my model is a lil wider then yours interior wise, and you have a smaller front window, thats how you got the back window in there to mistake it for a extended cab...

but hell, do what you want, i was just trying to pass the knowledge on...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 12 2005, 12:29 PM~4192128
> *mine does, i kinda have this funny thing called a measuring tape, and i use it alot when i develop box plans... my box will be underneath the rear window by about 7-8 inches AND with the seats all the way back and moved as far to the rear as possible compared to yours being all the way up to the damn headrest of the passenger and driver...
> 
> the only way you got the other box in there is to sit the passenger seat str8 up and prolly moved the seat forward a lil... i have a lil storage area in the back as well,
> ...


and that first box i had in there was also over 3 cubic feet as well, and i took the wrong measurements, it wasn't supposed to be that tall, but as those box dimensions for that box were, i had 7" at the top, and 15" at the bottom, the box was 2 feet wide, and 25" tall....


now i have 2 1.75 cubic foot box's, that are 15" deep at the bottom, 6" deep at the top, 18" wide, 21" tall, the box's aren't as tall, and you can sit in the truck comfortably now.

if your wondering total space behind my seats, with 2 box's that stretch from end to end, which, its 59.5" wide back there, i can put 2 2.28 cubic foot box's back there, and thats after taking out the space the 2 3" ports per box take up, which is .11 cubic feet.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 06:26 PM~4192873
> *and that first box i had in there was also over 3 cubic feet as well, and i took the wrong measurements, it wasn't supposed to be that tall, but as those box dimensions for that box were, i had 7" at the top, and 15" at the bottom, the box was 2 feet wide, and 25" tall....
> now i have 2 1.75 cubic foot box's, that are 15" deep at the bottom, 6" deep at the top, 18" wide, 21" tall, the box's aren't as tall, and you can sit in the truck comfortably now.
> 
> ...


you know what you bastard???

































make sure to take alot of pics, i am too :biggrin: 

i wish we were closer, would be cool to be able to build an enclosure with another audio head, im stuck in my garage with only my two dogs as company, and they are always getting into shit...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 13 2005, 08:03 PM~4198785
> *you know what you bastard???
> make sure to take alot of pics, i am too  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yea that would be cool to have someone sittin next to me giving advice, having an extra set of hands when i need em, because when i'm finished after all is said and done and i built the box's out of mdf, i'm gonna need someone else to help me put this box in my truck, because its gonna be one piece, with a shelf in the middle for my work bag....or grocery bags...lol

wish my cuzin could help but he lives over an hour away.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:50 PM~4199108
> *yea that would be cool to have someone sittin next to me giving advice, having an extra set of hands when i need em, because when i'm finished after all is said and done and i built the box's out of mdf, i'm gonna need someone else to help me put this box in my truck, because its gonna be one piece, with a shelf in the middle for my work bag....or grocery bags...lol
> 
> wish my cuzin could help but he lives over an hour away.
> *


tell me about it, i had to change the demensions of my box up and make it a lil less wide (41" wide instead of 49.75" wide) so i can get it back behind my seats (with out needing to remove the seats, might also be something you need to be sure of), imma have my cousin come over to help get it in.. andd i had to go back to my forward firing (sub) and top firing (port)  ...

with the plan for my box, i discovered i will have to un bolt my seats to get it in, i dont have time for that shit...(thats why i had to change the firing direction of the sub and port because they would no longer fit at the bottom)...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 13 2005, 09:00 PM~4199188
> *tell me about it, i had to change the demensions of my box up and make it a lil less wide  (41" wide instead of 49.75" wide) so i can get it back behind my seats (with out needing to remove the seats, might also be something you need to be sure of), imma have my cousin come over to help get it in.. andd i had to go back to my forward firing (sub) and top firing (port)    ...
> 
> with the plan for my box, i discovered i will have to un bolt my seats to get it in, i dont have time for that shit...(thats why i had to change the firing direction of the sub and port because they would no longer fit at the bottom)...
> ...


thought you said the interior of your cab was wider than mine :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 11:27 PM~4199387
> *thought you said the interior of your cab was wider than mine :biggrin:
> *


left to right, not front to back....


i dont think you read all the way, i would have to remove the seats to sit it in there then put the seats back....

you should also make sure you wouldnt have to do that,... my bitch seat is what stopped the process because i wouldnt be able to slide it forward (like the other seats) to get the box in and then slide it all back... you should make sure you wont run into that problem...

but the box will sit in there with the seats all the way back and slid all the way back, i would just have to take them out to get it back there to begin with...

-qs


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

i jus got my compvr installed in my 06 charger and im impressed cuz its only 1 12. sometimes i have to turn my stereo down cuz tha sub iz soo loud. my girl said her ears were ringing.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Nov 15 2005, 02:15 PM~4209616
> *i jus got my compvr installed in my 06 charger and im impressed cuz its only 1 12. sometimes i have to turn my stereo down cuz tha sub iz soo loud. my girl said her ears were ringing.
> *



thats only cuz she wants you to fill good...








lol nah, j/p i couldnt pass it up


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 14 2005, 01:15 PM~4202878
> *left to right, not front to back....
> i dont think you read all the way, i would have to remove the seats to sit it in there then put the seats back....
> 
> ...


whats the biggest possible dimensions with the seats in a "comfortable" position?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

now that i've re read what you've posted, now your gonna have me on a "spree" to build 1.25 cubic foot box's sealed......which gives me more room for my amp rack among other things....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 15 2005, 11:35 PM~4213706
> *whats the biggest possible dimensions with the seats in a "comfortable" position?
> *



with the seats leaned all the way back and slid all the way to the rear.. also leaving about 5" of space on each side for my rear speakers in the side panels so they are not blocked by the box

box can be up to (outerdemensions):

50" wide
17" high (not going past the armrest hieght, shit looks ugly when the box is past that point in my opinion)

6.5" top depth
14" bottom depth

that will serve me up a 3.8cuft box

if i remove the seats i can fit a box that big back there, and re install the seats and not be restricted AT ALL by the enclosure

2.25cuft will get the job done tho...

if you can get about 4.1 - 4.6cubes in your rear comfortably with the seats fully lounge then i would shoot for a ported enclosure... the 1.25 enclosure i have now 
is 

outer-demensions:
rough estimate

9.5" bottom depth, 6.5" top depth, 15.5" height, and i think its about 25" wide

the numbers i just gave i think results in a 1.28cuft enclosure, or something like that

i dunno, you get the point though...

being that you want an amp rack and such, sealed might be the way for you, because your using up your entire rear porting both of them...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 15 2005, 09:53 PM~4213859
> *if you can get about 4.1 - 4.6cubes in your rear comfortably with the seats fully lounge then i would shoot for a ported enclosure...*


for both of them? shweet, i know how i'm gonna build my box then, but if thats just for 1, i'm staying sealed


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 16 2005, 12:05 AM~4213900
> *for both of them? shweet, i know how i'm gonna build my box then, but if thats just for 1, i'm staying sealed
> *


thats for both

sharing a common chamber with a slot vent


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4214015
> *thats for both
> 
> sharing a common chamber with a slot vent
> *


shweeet, now when i finally find some mdf around these parts... build a 4.6 cubic foot box and figure out how to tune this box with a 4"x9" port opening down to 30 hz minimal, prolly try to get it around 40 hz though
port will be in the middle facing up.

that sux about your back speakers limiting how big your box can be, my rear speakers are in those lil doors, and they have plenty of room between the speakers, and the sides of the seats.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 16 2005, 01:34 AM~4214531
> *build a 4.6 cubic foot box and figure out how to tune this box with a 4"x9" port opening down to 30 hz minimal, prolly try to get it around 40 hz though
> port will be in the middle facing up.
> 
> *



use the slot-vent calculator from 1ofaknd's sig on focused gravity (brahma's site)

see if that can help you figure it out, prolly wont because it doesnt let you determine the area of the port (4"x 9")

you enter your sub characterestics, height and width of the box you want, and can enter how many cubes you want and what you want the box tuned to and it will give you your port area (a" x b") and port length

probably will be a good route to take to have a lil flexibility there


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

bringing up an old subject, but i just realized where 3" of airspace are, i'd have to make a new back panel for my truck, but the location of my jack is what's giving me less air space back there for sub box's, so technically, i just found out i can fit a 62" wide box back there :biggrin:

which means my truck is 2" wider than a dodge on the inside


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 06:29 PM~4243948
> *bringing up an old subject, but i just realized where 3" of airspace are, i'd have to make a new back panel for my truck, but the location of my jack is what's giving me less air space back there for sub box's, so technically, i just found out i can fit a 62" wide box back there :biggrin:
> 
> which means my truck is 2" wider than a dodge on the inside
> *



die slow aaron


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

stop bein pussies and do a blowthru


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 20 2005, 08:08 PM~4244603
> *stop bein pussies and do a blowthru
> *


FUCK THAT

im not cuttin my shit all up LOL....

thats literally too extreme...

plus my 12gal. tank and compressors is going to be all the way at the head of the bed...

i've seen a couple blow throughs, i thought they should have just bought a car or a SUV...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 20 2005, 07:13 PM~4244619
> *FUCK THAT
> 
> im not cuttin my shit all up LOL....
> ...


pussy...

I did a blow thru on my buddies fullsize Chevy 1500 that lays frame on 22s... you are just scared. But then again I guess you fear real bass :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie+Nov 20 2005, 05:39 PM~4244401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure your not afraid of real bass that fits inside the cab with little to no modification?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 11:21 PM~4246124
> *:biggrin:
> are you sure your not afraid of real bass that fits inside the cab with little to no modification?
> *


sorry but a single 12 wedged behind the seat isnt loud enough for me. and the type of subs I run would slap into the back of the seat nonstop. If Im not trying to run out the vehicle then its not loud enough.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 20 2005, 10:52 PM~4246287
> *sorry but a single 12 wedged behind the seat isnt loud enough for me. and the type of subs I run would slap into the back of the seat nonstop. If Im not trying to run out the vehicle then its not loud enough.
> *


if i had a single 12, that'd be pretty interesting wouldn't it? because i have 2 kicker cvr 12's, not one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I GOT 4 KICKER CVR DUAL 4OHM 12'S MAKE AN OFFER,ALSO A KICKER 1200.1


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 21 2005, 12:21 PM~4248305
> *if i had a single 12, that'd be pretty interesting wouldn't it? because i have 2 kicker cvr 12's, not one
> *


still aint loud enuff :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 21 2005, 02:24 PM~4249446
> *still aint loud enuff  :biggrin:
> *


loud enough for a daily driver system


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

not including tax, i can get a sheet of mdf (4 foot x 8 foot) for 19.99 at the local lowes, but i'm gonna wait till spring comes, but at least i know i can get it locally now, and thats 3/4" thick....so i'll be building a ported box for these 2 12's come spring


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 21 2005, 05:01 PM~4250121
> *not including tax, i can get a sheet of mdf (4 foot x 8 foot) for 19.99 at the local lowes, but i'm gonna wait till spring comes, but at least i know i can get it locally now, and thats 3/4" thick....so i'll be building a ported box for these 2 12's come spring
> *


double up on the clothes and make the damn box mang... your ears will thank you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 20 2005, 09:57 PM~4245220
> *pussy...
> 
> I did a blow thru on my buddies fullsize Chevy 1500 that lays frame on 22s... you are just scared.  But then again I guess you fear real bass  :0
> *


well thats your friend...

im not cuttin my shit for a blowthrew... i wont even cut the bed of my truck to lay out fully let alone cut for a blow threw.... dont get me wrong, i will still be low enough...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 21 2005, 06:44 PM~4250853
> *well thats your friend...
> 
> im not cuttin my shit for a blowthrew... i wont even cut the bed of my truck to lay out fully let alone cut for a blow threw.... dont get me wrong, i will still be low enough...
> *


boooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------

